# Wireless SET LABTEC DESKTOP 1200



## mitsby (Jan 25, 2011)

Good day,
I am writng you so I don't know what to do. I really like this wireless set and dont want to sell it.

So I have a problem with Labtec wireless desktop set 1200 (comes with laser mouse) Labtec.com > Keyboards > labtec® laser wireless desktop 1200™ . 

So far I bought a new laptop(ASUS K52JT) wireless set here refuses to funcion. On my old laptop (AMILO 1424M) everything was ok, on laptop of my friend (ACER ASPIRE 5735Z) also works perfectly.

Desktop consists of reciver usb, mouse wireless and keyboard wireless. Now only plugging the reciever it detects like compound usb device (device not working properly code 10). So it doesnt go further detecting devices. I tried to update with a help of Driver max 5 but unfourtanately. Please help ( i begin to think that Intel 5 chipset can produce this). I also downloaded labtec v6, v5.1 driver packages for my desktop set and nothing. Some say in the other forums that it is lack of power but in laptop there is no possibility in bios or other way to modificate. 

ANY IDEAS? I only noticed that I have Intel5 chipset, acer has previos to Intel5, and amilo dont remember


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There should be no special power requirements. In any case, USB power is controllable via the BIOS.

Uninstall all of the USB controllers from Device Manager and reboot. That will allow Windows to reinstall the USB controller drivers. Then try reconnecting the receiver. Failure to install the drivers for the receiver would indicate an OS issue. When connecting the receiver, Windows identifies the hardware and installs the USB driver needed and configures the registry. 

You can try manually updating the driver. Procedure for finding the driver is outlined here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## mitsby (Jan 25, 2011)

No reboot and killing usb help.
Bios dont have options to change power values for USB. Can only change enabled-disabled. So it is still as compound device (error code 10)

I have found some info about my bloody device, here it is:
New USB device found, idVendor=*05fe*, idProduct=*2041
* 
another ID *05fe*:*2041* Chic Technology Corp.(?!?! ITs NOT LABTEC)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

My aplologies...typo: That should read: USB power is not controllable via the BIOS.

Can't find much on that id, although it's listed as a HID (Human Interface Device)...which could be a mouse/keyboard.


----------



## proust (Sep 20, 2011)

Have you solved the problem?
I'm having that problem now, it doesn't work on my desktop but works on my laptop.
I don't know what to do.:sigh:


----------

